# Long Term Rentals Silver Coast



## alancorner (Jul 10, 2014)

Where are they? in fact why are there little long term rentals in Portugal compared to Spain? are they just not advertised or do the Portuguese not like renting the properties.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot of the coastal owners seem to prefer short term holiday lets whereas a lot of the owners further inland prefer to have longer term lets but the new rules here in Portugal also mean a significant percentage of owners are just not bothering to rent out now. - Or at least are not advertising and may prefer a private arrangement with people they have met personally.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with TM.
Short term holiday rentals are far more profitable than long term, silver coast is a prime holiday area so it follows that most will be short term.
Landlords can make more in 4 months than they can in the whole year.

Many landlords are overseas resident and supplement their income to fund their holiday home by letting it out.

Going inland will always yield more results.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As an example of costs in my area, you can get a short term let for about €300-350 per week including services and the same cost per month plus services.

The lower amount will get you a fairly basic standard of accommodation without internet or heating the extra €50 or so will get you a place with heating (at cost) and good (free/unlimited) internet etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

alancorner said:


> Where are they? in fact why are there little long term rentals in Portugal compared to Spain? are they just not advertised or do the Portuguese not like renting the properties.


Long term lets are generally apartments and or houses, you'll find them through Estate Agents rather than on the web/agencies which will be far more accented to holiday lets.

Long term lets of +6 months should legally have a contract to give protection to both parties and should be registered with Financas as lease holder can claim a % of rent


----------

